# بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة



## ايرينى جورج (18 مايو 2008)

شباب اختى عندها مشكلة هية عروسة 30:وهاتتجوز وبتاخد رايكم تعمل اية فى اللوان الشقة هية المساحة واسعة واللوان السيراميك بيج فى نبيتى وهية مش عارفة تعمل اية تخلى الشقة كلها لون واحد واللة اللوان طيب لو اللوان تعمل اية الالوان لحجرة النوم ولحجرة الاطفال والصالة فيها السفرة والصالون فاصل بينهم ارج هاة عاوزين منكم رايكم واللوانكم ياشباب بليز احنا دايخين سعدونا


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

ياشباب ماحدش رد عليا لية بس بجد محتاجة رايكم مش مجرد موضوع وخلاص​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

رجاء اختى ايرينى
توصفيلى الشقة جيدا وهل مع الصالون والصالة شباك او بلكونة
وهل الشقة على المحارة ام الطوب وهل لديكم الاستعداد 
لبعض التكاليف وانشاء اللة الديكور عندى
بمشيئة رب المجد
مودتى​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

انا اشكرك لردك عليا اولا بالنسبة للصالة  هية اول ما تدخل من باب الشقة على الشمال حجرة نوم الاطفال ويمين  مدخل لحجرة النوم الخاصة بالعروسين والمطبخ والحمام  واكيد الو ماتدخل من باب الشقة هتلاقى الصالة واسعة فى الوش السفرة والصالون فاصل بينهم ارج وفى الصالون فية شباك والسفرة كمان فى شباك حجرة نوم الاطفال فى بلاكون وشباك على حيطة واحدة يعنى واخدين حيطة واحدة مش منفصلين يعنى مش البلاكونة واخدة حيطة والشباك حيطة وحجرة النوم فيها شباك 
انا كان نفسى يكون عندى الاوتوكات (برنامج) علشان يكون الرسم احسن بيساعد شوية  شكرا ليك تانى ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## صوت الرب (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*




> اية الالوان لحجرة النوم ولحجرة الاطفال والصالة فيها السفرة والصالون فاصل بينهم ارج


مع أنو كل بيتي لونو أبيض ... 
بس أنا بحب يكون البيت ملون مثلا :-
غرفة النوم لون أحمر أو أزرق سماوي أو حسب لون السرير
الأطفال أزرق فاتح أو أصفر
الصالون لون بيج قريب للون الذهبي
الحمامات حلو يكون لونها أخضر 
المطبخ يكون لونه قريب للبرتقالي


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> انا اشكرك لردك عليا اولا بالنسبة للصالة  هية اول ما تدخل من باب الشقة على الشمال حجرة نوم الاطفال ويمين  مدخل لحجرة النوم الخاصة بالعروسين والمطبخ والحمام  واكيد الو ماتدخل من باب الشقة هتلاقى الصالة واسعة فى الوش السفرة والصالون فاصل بينهم ارج وفى الصالون فية شباك والسفرة كمان فى شباك حجرة نوم الاطفال فى بلاكون وشباك على حيطة واحدة يعنى واخدين حيطة واحدة مش منفصلين يعنى مش البلاكونة واخدة حيطة والشباك حيطة وحجرة النوم فيها شباك
> انا كان نفسى يكون عندى الاوتوكات (برنامج) علشان يكون الرسم احسن بيساعد شوية  شكرا ليك تانى ارجوا المساعدة



لا شكر على واجب فنحن اخوة وساصف لك الشقة بطريقتى ويا رب تكون صح
على شمال باب الشقة غرفتان واحدة مغلقة والاخرى مفتوحة
فى مواجهة الباب غرفتان مفتوحتان يفصلهما ارش
على اليمين طرقة ندخل منها على المطبخ والحمام والحجرة الرئيسية
فاذا كان وصفى هذا صحيحا فهل من الحجرات الثلاث المفتوحين يكشف الطرقة ام لا
وهام جدا الشقة على الطوب الاحمر ام لا 
وهل تحتاجون لبعض التغيرات فى الديكور الانشائى ام المطلوب مجرد توزيع الالوان
والواضح ان السيراميك موجود فمقاس البلاطة كام واى من اللونين الاكثر كمية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

شكرا على ردك وارجوا المزيد من المساعدة


صوت الرب قال:


> مع أنو كل بيتي لونو أبيض ...الابيض حلو على فكرة مش بيخلى الواحد مقيد بلون معين لكن بردو التغير من حجرة لحجرة احيانا بيكون فية تغير شوية
> بس أنا بحب يكون البيت ملون مثلا :-
> غرفة النوم لون أحمر أو أزرق سماوي أو حسب لون السرير تغيرحلو انا عندى عاملها روز
> الأطفال أزرق فاتح أو أصفر انا عاملها سماوى فعلا اللوان حلوة بس هية اختى عاوزة تجدد عن الالوان بتاعتى الصالون لون بيج قريب للون الذهبي الصالة عندى كلها مفتوحة عملها زيتى فى بيج وعاملة الحيطة الاكبرلون اغمق بس من نفس تدريجات البيج وهية ورق كان ابيض لوناة بالدرجة دى
> ...


شكرا ليك المشكلة عند اختى انها عاوزة اللوان غير  فعملت السيراميك واحدة بيج وواحدة نبيتى 
فى المطبخ عملت بيج فى درجة لون الخشب وعملت الخشب بتاع المطبخ على لونة  اما الحمام عملتة لون قريب للكافية اولية بس فاتح  المشكلة فى حجرة النوم والصالة وحجرة نوم الاطفال بسال احدث الالوان اية وهل لون السيراميك يقييد لها لو اللوان الحائط واللة عادى شكرا


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*



وليم تل قال:


> لا شكر على واجب فنحن اخوة وساصف لك الشقة بطريقتى ويا رب تكون صح
> 
> على شمال باب الشقة غرفتان واحدة مغلقة والاخرى مفتوحة
> فى مواجهة الباب غرفتان مفتوحتان يفصلهما ارج
> ...


 
تعباك معاية معلش الشقة مساحتها 130م حجرة النوم نقول 4.30x4.30
الاطفال 4.30فى5
الحمام  مترونصف فى اتنين
المطبخ 3فى3.وربع 
الصالة 40
اتمنة انى اكون عرفت اوصل حاجة تساعدك


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

اهم حاجة دلوقتى فى الشقة هى الواجهه الرئيسية وهى الصالة
واضح من كلامك انها مستطيلة وطويلة ويفصلها ارش 
طيب هى حا ينحط فيها صالون وسفرة بس ولا ممكن انترية معاهم
وفى اخر الصالة هل جدار صامت ام يوجد بة شباك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*



وليم تل قال:


> اهم حاجة دلوقتى فى الشقة هى الواجهه الرئيسية وهى الصالة
> واضح من كلامك انها مستطيلة وطويلة ويفصلها ارش
> طيب هى حا ينحط فيها صالون وسفرة بس ولا ممكن انترية معاهم مش عارفين نحط الانترية كمان واللة نخلى السفرة والانترية بس احسن علشان تخلى فية وسع شوية والانترية ينحط مع سريرين الاطفال جوة
> وفى اخر الصالة هل جدار صامت ام يوجد بة شباك فية شباك وفية فى وش الباب شباك يعنى يعتبر فى غرفت السفرة واحد والتانىفى الصالون [/quote]هاتعبك معلش فى انتظار الرد شكرا على المتابعة اخى وليم الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

معنى كدة ان السفرة فى اخر الصالة ولا حا تتحط فى اولها 
ويا ريت تكتبى عادى وعلى الرد السريع 
وهل صاحب البيت ممكن يقبل تغير فى الشقة لو عملنا مستوى ثانى فيها


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

لا السفرة فى وش باب الشقة اوك ممكن يكون فية تغير بسيط لان لو اتعمل مستوى تانى يكون قصدك درجات سلم لللانترية يعنى مثلا اعتقد ان دة صعب لان السيراميك اتركب اما لو يكون اقنراح تانى اوك اكتبة


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

طالما السيراميك اتركب فى الصالة كلها يبقى اتاخرتى المستوى كا حا يبقى تحفة معنى كدة المطلوب الوان الجدران فقط 
عامة طالما الصالون فى الاخر يبقى كويس الصالة كلها تدهن اصفر كنارى ويفضل بلاستك
ونختار جدار جانبى من الصالون واكيد دة بعد الارش وندهنة نبيتى غامق بس دة يكون بالزيت ولو امامة جدار نفس الحجم يدهن بنفس النظام على ان يتم وضع برواز كبير يفضل مستطيل باطار ذهبى وحولة ابلكتين من نفس ستايل النجفة واذا كان فى جدار امامة وحا يدهن نفس اللون يبقى حا ينحط فية مرأة باطار ذهبى وان لم يكن ممكنا يبقى برواز اخر وبوبالطبع المراة افضل لانها حا تدى وسع
وانا منتظر للتكملة


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

طالما السيراميك اتركب فى الصالة كلها يبقى اتاخرتى المستوى كا حا يبقى تحفة معنى كدة المطلوب الوان الجدران فقط 
عامة طالما الصالون فى الاخر يبقى كويس الصالة كلها تدهن اصفر كنارى ويفضل بلاستك
ونختار جدار جانبى من الصالون واكيد دة بعد الارش وندهنة نبيتى غامق بس دة يكون بالزيت ولو امامة جدار نفس الحجم يدهن بنفس النظام على ان يتم وضع برواز كبير يفضل مستطيل باطار ذهبى وحولة ابلكتين من نفس ستايل النجفة واذا كان فى جدار امامة وحا يدهن نفس اللون يبقى حا ينحط فية مرأة باطار ذهبى وان لم يكن ممكنا يبقى برواز اخر وبوبالطبع المراة افضل لانها حا تدى وسع
وانا منتظر للتكملة


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

كويس اوى بس المشكلة انى نسيت اقولك ان فى الصالون شبكيين طبعا المتعارف علية الحجرة اربع حوائط طبعا حيطة اللى هية الارج فاضل 3 واحدة على الشمال مافيهاش حاجة والتانى المقابل لها فيها شباك والرابع المقابل للارج شباك بجانبة عمود وبعدين حيطو وبعدين زاوية الحيطة الاولى اللى كانت فى دخلتك للحجرة وعلى العمود دة رسمين شجرة مجسمة على اساس غروب الشمس بيكون من الشباك المقابل للحيطة الفارغة  فام ش عارفة اللى انت قولتة كدة مش ينفع لان حتى لو فكرنا نحطها فى السفرة هاتكون ملهاش مكانلان السفرة قدام باب الشقة والحيطة المقابلةلهلا فيها شباك والحيطة اللى فاضيى علشان النيش وطبعا مافيش حيطة رابعا لانها الارج


----------



## george2011 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

اولا وقبل كل شئ مبروك والف مبروك وربنا يتمم لك بكل خير
1- بالنسبة للصالة ممكن مثلا لون بيخ فاتح فى جنب والجنب التاني مثلا بنى محروق (ماربلينو او سبونج) عشان اللونين يبان جمالهم أنصحك بدهانات سكيب لانها قوية وتستحمل غسيل ومكوى  انا عاملها عندى فى الشقة.
2- وبالنسبة للارج ممكن ياخد درجة اغمق من لون الصالة والاوضه اللى بره تاخد لون الصالة عشان تناسق الالوان وومكن تحطى صورة كبيرة على حيطة الارج العشاء الربانى مثلاً.
اوضة النوم ممكن بمبي او لبنى او اى لون هادى انتى تحبيه
ارجو انى اكون افدتك وربنا يعنيك وتكملى الشقة واعزمينا ع الفرح
جورج سمير يوسف​


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

مش فى حيطة امام الشباك فاضية 
هى اللى تدهن نبيتى غامق بالمواصفات السابقة يعنى جدار واحد يبقى نبيتى غامق
ودى احدث صايحة فى الديكور الجدار الشاذ


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

شكرا اخى جورج على مشاركتك معانا واكيد ربنا يسهل وتحضر الفرح


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

بالنسبى لحجرة الاطفال الدها اخضر فاتح 
يقال علية لون قلب خصاية 
حجرة النوم الروز الفاتح الدرجة الاعلى من البمبى 
ولو اى سؤال انا تحت امرك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

يا اخى وليم انا موافقة على الاقتراح دة حلو تعمل الحيطة نبيتى ونخلى اللون الاساسى الافتح فى الصالة ذى اخ جورج مقال ممكن بيج فاتح ونحط الاباليك ازى مانت قولت اللى هاتيجى مع النجفة اوك طيب حالحجرات الباقية


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

اللون الاصفر الكنارى من الالوان الحديثة وماشى مع النبيتى
لانة حا يعطى وسع للشقة وهذة هى حريتكم


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

وعلى فكرة لو فى الامكان دهان الشباك بالاستر النبيتى
ودة لو لسة الشباك على الخشب الطبيعى اما لو تم وضع بطانى فيدهن بالزيت نبيتى


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

فكرة حلوة اوى ان ندهن الشباك نبيتى هايعمل شغل حلو اوى لو اتعملت الحيطة نبييتى مع الون الاصفر الكنارى او البيج انا هاقولها وهية تختار طيب بالنسبة للغرف الباقية انا عجبنى جدا اقتراح اللون الاخضر 
(قلب الخصاية )دة انا عاملة عندى الحجرة بتاعة الاطفال لبنى فاتح جدا 
والروز عاملة فى غرفة نومى سؤال ينفع تعمل هية اللون السيمونى واللة مش موضة ياوليم اصلها مفرش السرير بتاعها سيمون والستارة بيج فى سيمون اية رايك
فى انتظار الرد


----------



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

مين قال ان اللون السيمونى مش موضة
دة لون جميل وحا يبقى شيك جدا
المهم اللون النبيتى سواء فى الشباك او الحيطة المفردة يكون غامق
وربنا يتمم لها بخير وعقبالك
واى حاجة انا فى الخدمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

انا بشكرك جدا على ذوقك وردك علية يا اخى ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بليز شباب لو سمحتم اريد اجابة*

لا شكر على واجب
ايرينى
وتحت امرك فى اى استفسار
ودمتى بود​


----------

